# 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of the layout I did for TFH this summer.

Hope you enjoy Let me know if you have any questions.

More info can be found here... http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquarium_Nameless.aspx





































jB


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

WOW great tank. I love it! thanks for sharing


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

Excellent work Jason! Thanks also for your articles in TFH -- really enjoyed following the progress there.

Love the crypts. . . didn't think you liked them . . .

-Roy


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

Thanks guys

Roy- You should see it now, its overrun with crypts I love crypts actually

jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

Very nice, Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*



Bert H said:


> Very nice, Jason. :thumbsup:


Thank you

jB


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

I always enjoy reading about your aquariums/scapes.
That custom stand is great. Wish I had one for my tank!

Thank you for sharing with us. Someday I'm going to get my club to have you in town for a presentation!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*



joshvito said:


> Someday I'm going to get my club to have you in town for a presentation!


Just let me know

jB


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*



> Someday I'm going to get my club to have you in town for a presentation!


I second that. Art and I are trying to get a club going down here in South Fl. When we get one up and running would love to have you down.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*



jerrybforl said:


> I second that. Art and I are trying to get a club going down here in South Fl. When we get one up and running would love to have you down.


:supz:

jB


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

Complete crap! ;-)

Or that's how it makes me feel. As usual, another nice aquascape and ridiculously good photo. We all want to see more JB!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*



krisw said:


> Complete crap! ;-)!


You are very generous! :boxing:

jB


----------



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

Wow! Love it!:high5:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: 75cm - "Nameless" - Jason Baliban*

Beautiful work. I enjoyed reading about it in TFH as well.


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 18, 2009)

You're very good at this stuff. Very good. (p.s. thanks for the Bolbitus.) =)


----------



## WaterLogged (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Jason! 

You are my favorite aquascaper! I just realized this last week when I discovered your website project aquarium. When I went to your site and clicked on the aquascape gallery I was shocked to see my 3 most favorite tanks of all time that I had found over the years and used as inspiration all sitting together on the same page BY THE SAME person!!! I had no idea! It really speaks volumes about your talents that a newb can surf the web and choose THREE different aquariums as their favorites not knowing the same person created them all! 

My first favorite planted tank by you was "valley to the east" and I used it as inspiration for a tank I setup in 2008. Then I fell in love with Meander. Just about a week ago browsing the sale and trade forum on this site, looking for java ferns, I saw your tank featured in this article and exclaimed to my significant other, "Look at this tank honey! THIS is the kind of layout I'm trying to achieve in my new tank!". 

It really blows my mind that these tanks are all your creations! I can't wait to see what you do next! 

Jason Baliban for president! (maybe I'll make that my new signature!)

WL


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

WaterLogged said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> You are my favorite aquascaper! I just realized this last week when I discovered your website project aquarium. When I went to your site and clicked on the aquascape gallery I was shocked to see my 3 most favorite tanks of all time that I had found over the years and used as inspiration all sitting together on the same page BY THE SAME person!!! I had no idea! It really speaks volumes about your talents that a newb can surf the web and choose THREE different aquariums as their favorites not knowing the same person created them all!
> 
> ...


:usa2: HAHA

I really appreciate these words. Inspiration is the most important thing in the world to me. I find that it drives me more than anything else! To me there is nothing more magical than being inspired by others OR inspiring others. In this case, its awesome to hear how i have inspired you!

Thank you for sharing

jB


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

wow i have read your article in TFH and i would have never imagined someone like that would b here! That's awesome! That tank is very nice! I love the layout and how everything seems to have its own place in there! Do you have any updates on it? That is an inspiring tank! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

sketch804 said:


> wow i have read your article in TFH and i would have never imagined someone like that would b here! That's awesome! That tank is very nice! I love the layout and how everything seems to have its own place in there! Do you have any updates on it? That is an inspiring tank! Thanx for sharing!


It is a small community. The nice thing about that is that everyone is accessible

I am in the process of emptying it over the next week or two. I will have it empty and bare for a few weeks and see if any ideas present themselves

jB


----------

